

Tell HN: Herman Miller (makers of the Aeron) running a 15% off sale until 6/14 - jadence

All their listed authorized online retail stores are participating:
http://www.hermanmiller.com/Where-To-Buy/Buy-Online<p>Herman Miller's Aeron chairs get a lot of love here on HN so I thought those who would prefer a new chair would be interested in this rare discount.
======
faramarz
Thats great, thanks for the tip.

Also worth mentioning to look out for dead pool startups for fire sale of
office furniture.

